# Question about Kindle registration...



## loratliff (Dec 8, 2009)

I ordered my Kindle today and it's going to be delivered tomorrow - yay!

I have one question, however. My boyfriend has a Prime account, so I ordered it on his account in order to get cheaper one-day shipping. However, I didn't select the gift option so, now the Kindle is registered to his account. I don't think he'll appreciate me buying a TON of books on his account (although that would be nice   ) so is there a way for me to reregister the Kindle to my account once I get it?

I apologize if this is a newbie question or if it gets asked a million times. Just worrying about the possibility of not being able to reregister it. Eep.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can de-register it via the Kindle (or via his Amazon account page, if you have access), and re-register it to your account.


----------



## loratliff (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, I do have access to his account so I can deregister it from there. Does it matter if I go ahead and do it now or should I wait until tomorrow?

(Waiting is tough!   )


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

loratliff said:


> Thanks, I do have access to his account so I can deregister it from there. Does it matter if I go ahead and do it now or should I wait until tomorrow?


Shouldn't hurt anything.... go crazy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BUT. . . .you won't be able to register it to your account until you have it in hand, I believe, because you'll need the serial number.  It should be fairly straightforward. . .but you can contact Kindle Support if you have trouble:  the 'call me back' feature works great for this sort of thing!


----------

